# How You Ever Used Illegal Drugs!!



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi,,

Just woundering if you have ever used illegal drugs??

Where could u buy it??:clap

Your Age that time??:no

For How Long???:no

anymore

---------------------------------
Wish I know where to find some,, would like to try :clap

may be I feel better and try something strange like what most young people do in their life!! :teeth didn't do a lot of crazy things in my life like others :no

in country where drugs : Jail for years, I'm not really sure!!

traveling to the Netherlands or Thailand looks a good idea !!!,, going to the 2nd one people =:mum:afr:sus


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes.
You asking about sources? From some guy I knew and from some internet source.
I was 26 when I first tried pot, 27 with hallucinogenics and some other stuff.
Smoked ganja for three years or so, then stopped for a while, last year restarted.

This thread makes me unhappy about being on a tolerance break.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I said no....but why is there an unhappy face beside it, I'm pretty happy with not having used drugs??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

no


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> I said no....but why is there an unhappy face beside it, I'm pretty happy with not having used drugs??


This! :yes I'm drug-free and proud!


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

i smoked weed since i was in grade 7
first tried shrooms in grade 8
i quit everything for like a solid year and medicated myself to try and improve anxiety
since then i got off pills and i smoke weed to this day.. if you ask me its just the liestyle i chose young.. it actually soothes my nerves if i can get some really kill ****!
where can u get? come to BC


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Are you a cop?


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

some


> Are you a cop


 lolololol ;D


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

SOME said:


> Are you a cop?


for real i had a thought of that too, it looks fishy...


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I tried dope a few times as a teen. I'm not particularly proud of it, but I was a teen and like many teens try things. I never got the transcendal enlightenment or focus or any of that stuff stoners talk about. I just always wanted to go to sleep or went dopey, walking into glass doors etc.

I've used other drugs, not for recreational enjoyment purposes though. I used to like going to the gym a lot, you can probably work it out from that. I'm not really proud of that either, but it's something I wanted to do.


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes more times that I could possibly recount.

I wish I could still smoke weed but I need my job and they random test.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

straightarrows said:


> Hi,,
> 
> Just woundering if you have ever used illegal drugs??
> 
> ...


Yes,

I started with XTC, i took it twice a week for a few months and then weekly for another 10 months, i allways buyed it in the clubs i went to. I was 19 at the time.

I take GHB daily when i have it because it works for my chronic anhedonia.

Ive also tried LSD, weed, opiates, cocaine. But i dont like those.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah. Round these ways there is always someone who knows someone... You ask someone who looks like the type an it's like, "Depends what you want". I tried weed first. Tried coke and ecstacy when I used to go out clubbin a little. Nothing anymore, purely because I don't get out much. Weed if anything.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope. Never touched them and never will.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

stranger25 said:


> Nope. Never touched them and never will.


*Virtual high five* :high5


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, I used to smoke pot daily & have tried shrooms as well, I've not done any in a couple years now though


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

Nope, never have and never will.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Weed is good.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

No, but I'm not opposed to it.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

No. Would never consider handing my money to violent gangs. Probably wouldn't try a safe local medicinal source either unless I had serious depression or some other medical condition it might help with.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Well if it were legal and taxed you wouldn't have to give your money to violent gan... oh wait most government are even worse!


----------



## MoonAngel (May 3, 2010)

No, but I would like to try marijuana or LSD. Just once, to see what it feels like.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, but I've never purchased.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Only illegal drug I've ever used was weed. I prefer my scripts as they are much cheaper.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

No.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well yes but just weed. I haven't smoked in probably 2 months now.


----------



## boredandalone (Jun 27, 2010)

dunno when this thread was posted but for SA people do NOT smoke pot. Marajuana makes you incredibly self-conscious and basically just sitting around sad all day. Thats what it does for me anyway. Only when im around people though. If i do it with people all i wanna do is get away from those people.

Try E sometimes (if you really wanna do a drug) because E makes you wanna talk more and have a good time.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

boredandalone said:


> dunno when this thread was posted but for SA people do NOT smoke pot. Marajuana makes you incredibly self-conscious and basically just sitting around sad all day. Thats what it does for me anyway. Only when im around people though. If i do it with people all i wanna do is get away from those people.
> 
> Try E sometimes (if you really wanna do a drug) because E makes you wanna talk more and have a good time.


Marijuana helps my social anxiety quite a bit, but my supply is quite limited and I dislike relying on it for this.

This is very strain-dependent. All ganja is not alike, different strains will affect different people differently.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, it doesn't interest me.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nope, not even pot, even tho i'm in humboldt. I'm not interested, and i think it smells gross.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No, never had a desire to.

If I was going to have an interest in drugs, it'd be on the business side of things. Lots of money to be made there!


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been interested in drugs since I was a young teen. I'm 20 now. 

When I turned 18, I expanded my network of people dramatically, and this led to me being able to aquire copious amounts of drugs, especailly LSD...I'm a bit of an acid freak!! :sus :| 

In two years I've done weed (frequently), cocaine (frequently), heroin (IV'd and snorted, binges, occasionally), LSD (at least once a month usually 3 or 4 times), magic mushrooms (once), Vicodin (when I can get it, which isn't often), Adderall (infrequent binges), Focalin (same), Ritalin (Same), Xanax (frequently), Klonopin (once), DXM (like ten times), DMT (once).......and yeah that's all. ALCOHOL TOO! woot.


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Where is the No+ option?


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

No one has ever offered me any.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, but only pot and LSD.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't understand this 'drug free and proud' mentality, could someone explain?
Not flaming. Your choice, good for you, but I'm curious.

Why drug free?
worried about the legal aspect, about getting in trouble?
uncomfortable with a new experience? some of these have very drastic, maybe terrifying effects, hallucinogenics can do this.
concerned about the harmful effects? I'm not trying to paint all drugs as completely harmless, but for example MDMA can be actually therapeutic, and marijuana.. especially the mild indica strains.. I have a hard time classifying as more harmful than, say, coffee, which reminds me of another point - 
worried about addiction potential?

Why proud?
I ate a banana today for lunch instead of a McSandwich I had a taste for, but I'm not exactly proud, it was just a choice.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

VagueResemblance said:


> I don't understand this 'drug free and proud' mentality, could someone explain?
> Not flaming. Your choice, good for you, but I'm curious.


The funny thing is, most of those people probably smoke tobacco or drink alcohol/coffee and think that they're safe because they're legal.

Honestly, alcohol is right up there with the hardcore drugs (coke/crack, Heroin and meth) apart from the fact that it's easier to use in moderation and it's available through regulated sources rather than some illiterate pikey's laboratory. It's absolute absurdity that a physically addictive, highly toxic chemical derived from rotting grain/fruit is legal to sell for human consumption, while a relatively innocent, non-addictive, non-toxic plant with medicinal as well as far more exciting recreational effects is considered to be a "serious threat" to society.

Not to mention tobacco, which is probably responsible for most of the cases of lung cancer in the world and is just as addictive as Heroin. I'm fairly sure in civilised countries that have tax-funded health care, more money is spent on lung cancer treatment than is made from taxation on tobacco (just a wild guess, but it wouldn't surprise me).

I still enjoy both of those substances in moderation (I don't drink often enough to form any kind of physical dependence and I only smoke tobacco in social situations, when I'm alone I don't have any kind of craving for it), and I believe that people should be allowed to put whatever substance they want into their body, but it kind of puts things in perspective. Most of the illegal drugs are far less toxic, far less addictive and far less damaging to society than legal ones.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

VagueResemblance said:


> I don't understand this 'drug free and proud' mentality, could someone explain?
> Not flaming. Your choice, good for you, but I'm curious.
> 
> Why proud?
> I ate a banana today for lunch instead of a McSandwich I had a taste for, but I'm not exactly proud, it was just a choice.


Not sure, I mean I don't do drugs, I don't drink and I don't smoke. But I would not say that I'm proud of it but moreso that I'm just indifferent to it. It's just a personal choice, and if someone else makes the personal choice to take something, well then it's their body so it's really none of my business.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Spot on about alcohol, its rated by 2 studies as one of the most dangerous drugs!
















(Last one is a dutch study, purple is body damage, yellow social damage and green trouble it causes in the society.

Says enough me thinks.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I smoke marijuana somewhat frequently. Luckily my siblings are well-adjusted, normal people with friends, social lives and connections. I'm going to a rave, somewhat against my will, just to try ecstasy in July...and I stole my dad's pain killers for a while until I got caught.

It's probably for the better that I don't have a real means of acquiring drugs because I really enjoy them when I can get my hands on them :/


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

D.A.R.E. worked for me! Wah-ha-ha-ha! That and well, all of it seems lame to me anyhow. But to each their own. ^^


----------



## wxcwman (Jul 7, 2010)

Yea the cop question made me think too. but yes, DXM, weed, drinking, cigs, shrooms, dramine, and some other stuff. Not proud of it, but felt the need to escape.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The only thing I ever tried was pot. 

I was about 32 when I started. Never touched it before that. Went for a couple of years and then I quit.

I usually just mooched off of people I knew who smoked it. I rarely bought it but when I did, I bought it from the same people.


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

Smoked weed, usually only when my friends were smoking it. I never actually went out and bought it for myself.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

No, I never saw the interest in it.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

SOME said:


> Are you a cop?


:lol ........seriously :sus

Why  for yes and  for no? Hmmmmm?


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

just pot and mushrooms.

my pot dealer sells all kinds of other street drugs and maybe a few chicken heads that will suck your d*** in exchange for a little crack party but im not interested. lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Once upon a time i did a lot of stuff. I'm sober nowadays.


----------



## Oxen (Nov 14, 2010)

don't smoke or drink. do alot of drugs! i think being informed and aware about what we do to our bodies should be emphasised over legality. it pains me to have someone stereotype you when they havent had a personal experience to form an opinion of it. ie/ a 35 year old at work had never had a cherry til she met me. turns out she likes them and they have lots of good properties. why not take this approach to psilocybin mushrooms? just sayin, dont let governments dictate your actions and learn through knowledge and experiences.


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

I started smoking weed when I was 16 and smoked it everyday until I was 19. It damaged my life because I stopped seeing friends etc. I still smoke it just not often.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Never. 
But trying out weed is on my bucket list. Consumption is de facto legal in the area where I live as the law is (usually) not enforced. Just don't drive while high off your *** or have a ridiculous amount of weed on you and you're pretty much in the clear.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I tried weed once, didn't have much of an effect on me, disapointingly - tobacco doesn't either, something about the smokeable drugs doesn't work with me.

As for sources, naturally procurement is difficult for someone with no friends and an anxiety disorder...I was with some people from my university, one commented on how much I drink and another suggested I substitute some of my alcohol intake for a less harmful substance like cannabis, I pointed out I didn't have a source and he gave me a phone number.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes...
I've racked up quite a bit of experience with different drugs over the years. I first smoked weed when I was 14, it was nice. Loved it ever since. I've had few hiatuses with it, but for the most part, yes, yes and yes. I feel it helps me with my social anxiety because it takes away the anxious edge to things and makes them seem newer.

I also quite enjoy *Salvia *every so often, but I don't overdo that because it can be intense and unpleasant at times. But sometimes it can help me with solving social issues. I've gotten quite a bit of insight over it. I've had arguments with my girlfriend, and I did salvia after and opened my eyes to a much more objective view of things and I was able to have very nice talks with her after I came down from it.

I've also done quite a bit of DXM, though I don't do it any more. I thing I gained a lot from DXM, though I also have experienced some horrible things as well, which I still have a scar from the burns.

I've also done heroin, but I only snorted it. It was decent. I've always had an affinity for opiates, though I now only do the pills as directed when needed. Similarly, I had a few bouts with benzos, and never ended well as they made me quite crazy. Same with most other pills like adderol for instance. After a week long binge, I found myself searching for a red spider under my friend's bed. I did X once and it was quite exciting, though I wouldn't do it again. Yeah, there is more. Basically now, I stick to weed, salvia and a few beers on occasion, and I may overdo the dex when I have a cold, but not too much. I also smoke cigs, but once this semester ends, I'm taking Chantix because cigs have lost their novelty.

I don't get why anyone would be proud to not have done drugs. It should be the opposite because us druggies have had way cooler experiences. I'm not proud, though. Pride is not something I'm into.

I do however think it's really cool when people who don't do drugs don't judge people who do and even will hang out while others do it and still have a good time.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I've never done drugs and have no interested in starting now.

Even if I did, I wouldn't have the slightest clue how to get them.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

Once at a college party...once with a sibling;
did nothing for me, so I just thought it was lame/
not my scene...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no..............................................................................................................................





comment.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

leonardess said:


> no..............................................................................................................................
> 
> comment.


:roflyou crack me up, girl!


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

No but I've been wanting to try weed for the past couple of years. However, of the people I know who can get hold of it, one is an ******* and the rest I hardly see. So I can live just fine without it. :b


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't eat sugar let alone do drugs, lol. If it weren't for the bad side effects or the fact that I can be arrested for exercising autonomy over my own body, I'd want to try ecstasy.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

no


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

leonardess said:


> no..............................................................................................................................
> 
> comment.


hahaha


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Kakaka said:


> No but I've been wanting to try weed for the past couple of years. However, of the people I know who can get hold of it, one is an ******* and the rest I hardly see. So I can live just fine without it. :b


Just grow some. One plant, a handful of 26w CFLs, a few computer fans for ventilation. Sorted. They won't put you away for one plant if you get caught and if you're new to smoking and don't weigh too much, you'd get enough off of one or two small plants under a CFL to last a while. Dunno how you'd get computer fans to push through a carbon filter though, so the smell would have to be a non-issue :lol


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Just grow some. One plant, a handful of 26w CFLs, a few computer fans for ventilation. Sorted. They won't put you away for one plant if you get caught and if you're new to smoking and don't weigh too much, you'd get enough off of one or two small plants under a CFL to last a while. Dunno how you'd get computer fans to push through a carbon filter though, so the smell would have to be a non-issue :lol


I'd really like to but my parents would not be best pleased :mum


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Could get weed any time anyday from plenty of "shotters" (guys i pick up from) was about 17, now im 18 i see drugs as a evil place to go down, as it has no good outcome


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Kakaka said:


> I'd really like to but my parents would not be best pleased :mum


Know the feeling  If you have plenty of land around you, you could consider a guerilla grow. Got plenty of land around here, but I'd worry about kids nicking all of it. They'd probably be stupid enough to smoke wet, uncured, immature buds though, so the joke would be on them when they cough their lungs up from all the chlorophyll :lol


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've done marijuana once and that's my only experience with drugs. I may have just had a bad trip but honestly I thought it was kind of overrated and stupid. I think the thing that really freaked me out was my heart rate, I thought I was going to have a heart attack or something it was beating so fast. I would be open to trying it again though. My experiences with alcohol have been far worse, when I was high I still felt coordinated and could think rationally. Hard to believe alcohol is legal and this stuff isn't.

I have to admit I'd be open to trying ecstasy or shrooms just once. But no matter what I will stay the hell clear out of addictive **** like heroin or coke.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

yes. but almost no. I smoked canabbis only once. only one trial.
I dont oppose illegal drugs but they dont fit me. they are generally dopamin boosters.
however I need less dopamin than normal. I am on antipsychotics.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

no drugs are evil


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

No..but thats because I've never had the guts to buy any..and I've never been in a situation where people are taking them..If I was in that situation I would try them


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Just grow some. One plant, a handful of 26w CFLs, a few computer fans for ventilation. Sorted. They won't put you away for one plant if you get caught and if you're new to smoking and don't weigh too much, you'd get enough off of one or two small plants under a CFL to last a while. Dunno how you'd get computer fans to push through a carbon filter though, so the smell would have to be a non-issue :lol


Oh we're all impressed at your super cool bud cultivation knowledge :roll

The only thing I do regularly is smoke up. I like to try other things but I don't wanna make them a regular thing ya know. Drugs are bad, though. I'd probably be a lot happier without them.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, yes I did.

And it was really, really great.

Not anymore though.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

How?

With exuberance, I suppose.


----------



## MrDisaffected (Nov 24, 2010)

I used illegal drugs. I started when i was 13 and am now 28, i've taken pretty much anything and everything to the upper limits.

I would not recommend this approach, addiction is not pretty and it turns out drugs are not the answer for an anxiety problem


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes and I'm not opposed to trying again.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

kiirby said:


> Oh we're all impressed at your super cool bud cultivation knowledge :roll


yes


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes several times, and I would like to do it again someday soon.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I used to smoke weed every now and then but I wish I had never tried the stuff.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Never, I don't even smoke or drink alcohol or drink coffee. Try to keep my sugars minimum.


----------



## Oxen (Nov 14, 2010)

the truth is drugs, work and religion are all distractions in life that people get involved with so they don't have to make decisions that lead to their own well being.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

many, many times.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oxen said:


> the truth is drugs, work and religion are all distractions in life that people get involved with so they don't have to make decisions that lead to their own well being.


Hey now.
Speak for yourself please.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Oxen said:


> the truth is drugs, work and religion are all distractions in life that people get involved with so they don't have to make decisions that lead to their own well being.


Oh you're so deep, man. Everything, like, makes sense now.

:roll


----------



## Oxen (Nov 14, 2010)

i dont mean to come across as deep or wise, ill try to type more simply. im still learning about my disorders and only today have learnt what narcissism is and how much i compensate with language


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I prefer my own scripts. Why use illegal drugs when I have every drug I could ever want?


----------



## pjb77 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have never tried any drugs, don't smoke, probably been drunk only 10 times in my life and don't drink coffee or tea either. So I guess I'm a stick in the mud. I do think weed should be legalized though.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

nope, and it's nothing to be  about. Like wth.......it's not a success to use them :|


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No. Doubt I ever will


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I have not.

If you look at this table (1 means most likely to produce the effect and 6 means the least likely), alcohol and nicotine seem quite similar to cocaine and heroin while caffeine is similar to marijuana.

http://www.ndsn.org/AUGUST94/NICOTINE.html


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I started smoking weed when I was 18.
One time I tried cocaine, it was pretty funny, I was chuckling like an idiot for like 15 minutes, though I don't feel any need for more.
Cannabis is enough for me.
I remember the first joint I smoked, it was with a friend.
I laughed my *** off for 2 hours, while lying on the bed, I couldn't even get up because the laughing exhausted me like hell hahaha.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A few times with cousins. I was in my 20s though. Just weed.


----------



## PanchoGordo (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, most everything, with the exception of the big "H". They brought about a very dark period in my life which I am not interested in revisiting ever.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yep every thing and for a long long time .
Approximately 1 year clean and sober  although life is now boring


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Of course


----------



## NewDawn (Aug 5, 2015)

No, just legal ones, or ones that were legal then were made illegal. I'm scared of trying them in case I become an addict and my life gets even more messed up than it is already!


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

No, but lately I've kinda started thinking about trying weed. I don't know anyone or anywhere I could get my hands on any though, and I'm too scared about the consequences. My mom's caught my brother smoking pot plenty of times and I don't know what she'd do with me if she found me out too. :um


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, they are too dangerous.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Nevar evar, forever nevar *outkast voice*


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

The only illegal drug I've tried was marijuana. I don't want to try any other drug because they're unsafe. I've only done marijuana three times. I was 19 years old. Fat blunt got me too ****ed up that I was still high the next day while at work. Skinny blunt didn't do anything for me.


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

If anyone wants to throw their life away and hurt others have at it. It's one weakness I'm glad I never had.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Only underaged drinking.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No. Never had the opportunity.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i have hunter s thompson-ed around quite a bit


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I've never even had social contact with anyone who has used them (in my presence, at least). I've been extremely anti-drugs and alcohol until fairly recently. I'd feel deeply disturbed and angry just hearing someone talk about them. I don't know why I used to have such a strong emotional reaction. It was very strange.

Lately I've mellowed out about it, and may actually be open to trying some things if they aren't going to be too bad for my health. I wouldn't even know how to acquire anything and my anxiety and awkwardness would probably stop me if I did. Even if access wasn't a problem, I think I'd only use them very rarely, anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yep prob drank booze underaged once 

had a few naughty ''spliffs' (pot) when at college years ago LOL


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

It's a cliche but I did my recreational drug use during college. I tried ecstasy and weed several times and I haven't done it since.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, as a stupid, moronic teenager. Haven't done any since.

Marijuana, cocaine, LSD. Also drank while underage.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I miss straightarrows.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Cheesecake said:


> I miss straightarrows.


Wow. I didn't even realize he got banned. I really liked his posts, and found the way he typed things to be endearing. :c I wonder what happened. :/


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't like admitting to illegal things, I also don't like to lie so maybe.


----------

